# 1000$ For 5.1 Speaker System?



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I've only ever purchased cheap Polk speakers before (Monitor 70's) and have only done research on cheap speakers. My brother just recently got a job and wants to throw 1000 on a 5.1 set up. Hes more into movies so towers with built in subs may be a better choice for the added bass. I budgeted about 300 for a sub so what could I get out of 700 bucks? Should I buy a 5 piece set? Should i pieced together a system from different providers? 
Thanks for any help in advance.

I've just recently spotted the Jamo s606 speaker set; anyone have any experience or know about these speakers?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Pioneer Andrew Jones 5.1 got a pretty good review on the forum...think it runs about $550. Its recommended you buy it without the sub and puchase a higher quality sub to go with it.

That would give you around $500 to put toward a sub. What AVR are you using?

Review link below..

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/speaker-subwoofer-reviews/64436-pioneer-andrew-jones-5-1-speaker-system-review.html


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I will second the Andrew Jones for a system with towers and the sub upgrade to a:
http://www.cadencesound.com/csx12-mark-ii/


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I'll third the Andrew Jones speakers, but I would opt for an SVS PB1000 instead.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

HSU research has a nice Value 1 - 5.1 Package in Satin Black, 999.00 includes STF-1 Subwoofer


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

What they ^^^ all said.

Or to go along with an SVS PB1000, their SBS-02 are on clearance https://www.svsound.com/outlet-spec...ypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=20&category_id=5. $150 a pair, get three pair (use one for the center channel) plus $499 for the sub.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^ THIS +1 ^^^^^^^^^
coming from a Pio owner lddude:​






.


----------



## Acudeftechguy (Jul 8, 2011)

Yup, at least get the $500 SVS sub. At least. 

Then get the Pioneer 5.0 or NHT SuperZero x 5 for the other $500. 

A well balance diet.


----------



## Acudeftechguy (Jul 8, 2011)

Also take a look at the new Rythmik LV12R Direct Servo subwoofer 12" rear ported HT sub for $589 delivered.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

jamesfrazier said:


> I've only ever purchased cheap Polk speakers before (Monitor 70's) and have only done research on cheap speakers. My brother just recently got a job and wants to throw 1000 on a 5.1 set up. Hes more into movies so towers with built in subs may be a better choice for the added bass. I budgeted about 300 for a sub so what could I get out of 700 bucks? Should I buy a 5 piece set? Should i pieced together a system from different providers?
> Thanks for any help in advance.


The Chase Home Theater M1 is going to be really tough to beat in this price category, it is extremely accurate and very efficient for a speaker it's size. Five units comes in at $625, leaving money on the table for stands or a better subwoofer.

Personally, I thought the M1 bested the Pioneer, although I auditioned the Pioneer at Best Buy and the M1 in my home.



> I've just recently spotted the Jamo s606 speaker set; anyone have any experience or know about these speakers?


Not I, hopefully someone will chime in with some impressions.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I've relayed all the info from here to my brother and we have come up with:

denon 1713
2 m-1's for the front
1 definitive technology pro center 1000
2 svs sbs-02 for rears 
hsu stf-2 for the sub. comes in around 1000 for the speakers and 300 for the avr.He has a small room and i feel this will be more then sufficient for him being as it will be the first time hes owned his own home theater other then a HTIB from panasonic ha..

But anyway, is it a good idea to mis-match? Or should I just go with 6 m'1s?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Its never a great idea to mix the front soundstage. What was your reasoning behind not just getting 3 M1s?


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Added lower range in the front end. Also didn't know it was such a bad idea to mix the whole front end ha. 3 m-1s is cheaper anyway.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

When you set the system for a sub and the cross it over at 80hz this includes the center so it wouldn't be going any lower the the mains anyways. Plus the DT has smaller drivers then the M1 so maybe their numbers are a bit optomistic


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome, makes sense aswell. I've also never heard of any centers having 'passive bass radiators' on the side? If that was the way to go I guess it would be more popular. Sounds like more things to break to me.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

what about 3-m1's 125.00 2 svs-sb02 149.00 and upgrade sub to VTF-1 MK2 which is music/movie flexible 429.00 = 953.00 ??


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Yup that will work, or squeeze the extra $ and get the VTF-2


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I think thats what I'm going to go for. I doubt I get him to get the vtf-2 his wife is already complaining and the system hasnt even been ordered yet. Thank you to all who contributed.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

i think he will be happy with that set-up ,let us know how it works out :yikes:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like you are shaping up a banging system for your brother, James. 

But, maybe keep the speakers all the same? I'd just go all SVS SB02 or all Chase M1. Why split it up at the center OR the surrounds? :huh:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The HSU Research STF-2 is a nice little budget sub. I would hope your brother could add one more at a later date to help smooth the bass response (knocking down peaks and filling nulls) for all listeners in the room. Man, that would be the bee's knees for the money.

Another option would be a single Rythmik LV12R, for now. That sub is so good, the wife might just admit later that the money was well spent, and even be down for buying a second one at a later date.


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

Throwing my vote in for the Pioneers. Excellent speakers for the price. Right now Fry's has them on sale for really low prices and you can print out their online ad and bring it in to BB to get them to price match it. I think people are walking out the door with two towers, the center and two bookshelves for right around $250. That leaves you with a very healthy amount for a great sub (like the Rythmik LV12 mentioned earlier).

That set-up will be unbeatable for the price paid. Good luck!


----------

